#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  IELTS resources - what do you use?

## Baas Babelaas

I've been IELTS examining for a while (five years), but have taken a sabbatical from the job as I was finding it tedious.

However I am prepping a group of students for upcoming tests (good loot). I managed to get the latest Cambridge book - The Official Cambridge Guide to IELTS (published this year), which is a well put-together book (for myself and them).

I also used to have loads of test topics and could remember the examiner script by heart. All that material was lost when my last PC crashed and I've since forgotten the script (to be used for mock tests).

Any suggestions on where to get additional material (topics, script)? Google seems to offer plenty of options but any specific links would be great.

----------


## Bhattaco83

There are a lot of tips and tricks that everyone has to be familiar with, when it comes to appear in the IELTS exam. To prove your English language proficiency, you would need to pass writing, listening and speaking tests. Personally, I have opted for the professional training from the reputed ielts zirakpur institute. Hoping to pass this test with great score.

----------

